# Mazzer Royal and LaPav Pro



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

Here is my setup, a La Pavoni Professional with walnut lever and portafilter handles (purchased from @fatboyslim last year) and my newest addition: a secondhand Mazzer Royal with fresh Ti Burrs.

As someone who is after the best flavour possible its no problem to me running a very large, and fairly noisy grinder w/ doser such as the Royal, provided the drink in the cup is delicious. I previously had a Mazzer superjolly and after spending a couple of days with the Royal it is clear the much larger burrs make a big difference to whats in the cup. Hoping to get a new lever this year, potentially the upcoming smaller and more affordable Londinium. Although the Pavoni is less consistent than the pump machines i've previously owned, if the technique is right (and it took me a while to get anywhere near right!) the espresso is excellent, and so I can not see myself with a pump machine in the future (unless it is something like a KVDW!)


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Nice setup mate


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Rakesh said:


> ..and so I can not see myself with a pump machine in the future (unless it is something like a KVDW!)


Now, who else has upgraded from a La Pavoni to a KVDW









I really enjoyed using my La Pav and Mazzer Major, and a Pro + a Royal is a nicer set-up than I had (plus that La Pav isn't bad at all)


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

Rhys said:


> Now, who else has upgraded from a La Pavoni to a KVDW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm loving the royal and pro combo, a kvdw would be a dream machine though.


----------

